# I made a dumb thing



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 19, 2014)

I have zero idea what to put here. I was bored and made a fursona thing and this is what it looks like. Her name is Pastry because it's a mystery none of you will figure out. That makes her mysterious and mystifying and shit. _Oooooooo_

Backstories are for losers. I mean fursona's are mostly for self-inserts and porn anyways.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Sep 19, 2014)

Yiff yiff yiff yiff yiff.

Can't control my furfaggotry.


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 20, 2014)

its like you dont give damn whatsoever. i love it!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 20, 2014)

Wat, backstories are part of the fun. Besides, how are we supposed to explain our sona's crazy yiff fetishes without them? 
Also I like the drawing. Reminds me somewhat of Watamote.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 20, 2014)

Okay fine. As a child she once dropped brownie mix on her cooch which gave her a scat fetish. She also has a degree in Historical Dances of the 11th century.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 25, 2014)

Gonna update this with a better picture because the first one sucked.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 25, 2014)

Is her name Pastry because she believes she was a baked item in a past life?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 25, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Is her name Pastry because she believes she was a baked item in a past life?



Hey, the everyday struggles of bakedgoodkin is no laughing matter okay. Just because you have the PRIVILEGE to be cis does not mean you get to treat us pastrykin like that! 

#Feminism #Otherkin #bakedgoodkin #Twospirit #LGBT #ANGRY #Doctor Who


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 25, 2014)

Wat, no nips? Over it!


----------



## Brazen (Sep 26, 2014)

Her head is bigger than the rest of her upper body, immersion ruined.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 26, 2014)

Brazen said:


> Her head is bigger than the rest of her upper body, immersion ruined.



iT'S MAH STYLE!!!11 GawD U HATER >: ((((((( DOWNVOTED


----------



## shteev (Sep 26, 2014)

apathy you are so edgy and one day i hope to achieve your level of finesse and character :v

off that sarcasm game tho i totally dig your art style


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 26, 2014)

shteev said:


> apathy you are so edgy and one day i hope to achieve your level of finesse and character :v
> 
> off that sarcasm game tho i totally dig your art style



I'm the edgiest kid at school man. I mean look at these *sick* flame sunglasses I have. That shit means I'm hard, ain't no one gonna fuck with this.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 26, 2014)

Squiggle vision, go!


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 26, 2014)

Your artwork is pretty great man. I love your style. Keep it up, its a pretty stylin' fursona.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 11, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Your artwork is pretty great man. I love  your style. Keep it up, its a pretty stylin' fursona.



I'm a stylin' motherfucker what can I say.



Batty Krueger said:


> Squiggle vision, go!



Soonâ„¢


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh cool, you finished it!

I know I've probably said this before, but I'm a fan of your style. Show me more of your stuff in progress in the future so I can feel loved and special c'=


----------



## Raormi (Oct 14, 2014)

All these posts have made me chuckle ALOT. Loving the art it's great


----------

